# Questions and advice please



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

So I have decided that june july is the time for me to visit thailand I am thinking about going to pattaya play some golf aswell.
How do I get from Bangkok to pattaya in the day do some of the hotels arrange limo type services or do i just get a taxi
My plan so far is to stay in a hotel for 3 days or so and have a look around for an apartment type hotel want to look before I committ to 4 weeks.
Questions= can you recommend me a apartment type hotel that basically has a full kitchen high end dont mind paying for it also areas dont want to be right in it but be able to walk to it. would like to be within walking distance of shops food bars so dont want to be to far out.
I take it June is low season how quite will it be empty or not busy.

Going to flying from heathrow do I go with thai economy direct 11 hours whats it like do I go with eva premium a bit better seats probally double with stop over or do i splash for buissness 4x the price Dont like flying

Cheers


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Tom
You can get a taxi from Suv Airport - I forget what the current rate is but you can probably google the answer. The Airport Authority also has a limo service (the counter is in the luggage collection area) - which I think it hugely overpriced ... but its another option

I don't know of a high end Pattaya hotel/apartments with a kitchen included. If no-one else provides an answer then try searching on agoda, asiarooms, etc


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

cnx_bruce said:


> Tom
> You can get a taxi from Suv Airport - I forget what the current rate is but you can probably google the answer. The Airport Authority also has a limo service (the counter is in the luggage collection area) - which I think it hugely overpriced ... but its another option
> 
> I don't know of a high end Pattaya hotel/apartments with a kitchen included. If no-one else provides an answer then try searching on agoda, asiarooms, etc


Thank you, the reason for the limo is somebody told me the driver will help you threw the long ques at the airport, I have checked agoda, a bit confused about areas how far things are away from each other again cheers


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

tombailey said:


> So I have decided that june july is the time for me to visit thailand I am thinking about going to pattaya play some golf aswell.
> How do I get from Bangkok to pattaya in the day do some of the hotels arrange limo type services or do i just get a taxi
> My plan so far is to stay in a hotel for 3 days or so and have a look around for an apartment type hotel want to look before I committ to 4 weeks.
> Questions= can you recommend me a apartment type hotel that basically has a full kitchen high end dont mind paying for it also areas dont want to be right in it but be able to walk to it. would like to be within walking distance of shops food bars so dont want to be to far out.
> ...


BKK to Pattaya: I have used PTT Taxi on many occasions, never a hitch. 1000THB from the airport to your hotel in Pattaya. (pttaxiservice dot com)

I googled Pattaya hotels with kitchens/kitchenettes and found this site which lists 28 alternatives: (tvtrip dot com)


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Agoda rarely offers apartments with full kitchens. 
If you would like to stay very close to the beach in an apartment with full furniture and kitchen, try View Talay 6. 

http://www.view-talay-pattaya.com/apartment-for-rent-pattaya/


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone changed the money as they come out of the receiving area at the airport? I'd imagine that if the OP wants to use taxi, he must have some Thai baht before getting to Pataya. Or maybe tell cabbie to stop at a bank along the way (lol), which I think is a better place to exchange. Please advise.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Enjoy your visit*



tombailey said:


> So I have decided that june july is the time for me to visit thailand I am thinking about going to pattaya play some golf aswell.
> How do I get from Bangkok to pattaya in the day do some of the hotels arrange limo type services or do i just get a taxi
> My plan so far is to stay in a hotel for 3 days or so and have a look around for an apartment type hotel want to look before I committ to 4 weeks.
> Questions= can you recommend me a apartment type hotel that basically has a full kitchen high end dont mind paying for it also areas dont want to be right in it but be able to walk to it. would like to be within walking distance of shops food bars so dont want to be to far out.
> ...


Tom:

Bangkok to Pattaya: (approximately 2+ hour trip, depends on traffic) Hotels do arrange "limo type" service. Basically you are hiring a car and driver, possibly reducing your cost by sharing the ride with other travelers. You can just get a taxi, this can be a poor quality ride, bad springs, weak air conditioning. You could also take a bus. Whatever suits you best. This is a judgement call only you can make. 

I recommend a good 3/4 star hotel with kitchen for your convenience. Many options available. I haven't been to Pattaya in several years so I will not offer an opinion on a specific hotel. I would advise you to look at the travelers feedback sections of the hotel search websites for current advice on the conditions of the hotels, amenities, location and staff. Pay attention to "noise" level complaints. 

Seasonal: Pattaya is always busy. Of course, busy is a relative term.

In your shoes I personally would go the EVA Premium option. The stopover gives you a chance to stretch your legs and take a break from your seat. Of course the downside is the extra landing and takeoff. If money is no object, go ahead and spring for business class. 

I would advise you to get some Thai Bhat from a local bank in the UK. Yes, you will pay a premium price. The convenience of not having to do a money exchange immediately upon arrival is worth the price. I would suggest you get ten 100 Bhat notes plus two 500 Bhat notes. This will hold you until you can exchange money at your convenience. Don't get 1,000 Bhat notes. Large denominations, 1,000 Bhat notes may be problematic in vendors making change.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the replys huge help.

I think I will splash out on a buiss ticket looking at Thai as its direct or Eithad, Eva buiss has many negative reports about its seats. I had planned on staying a night in Bangkok then going to pattaya the next day now I think if I get a bit of a sleep on the plane then I should be ok to do a 2 hour drive.
I have looked at loads of places on the net but am still unclear about what area is best for me.
Will pick up a little baht before I leave then change some in the airport.

The pttaxixservice do they come in to pick me up or wait outside

Again thanks


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

tombailey said:


> Thanks for the replys huge help.
> 
> I think I will splash out on a buiss ticket looking at Thai as its direct or Eithad, Eva buiss has many negative reports about its seats. I had planned on staying a night in Bangkok then going to pattaya the next day now I think if I get a bit of a sleep on the plane then I should be ok to do a 2 hour drive.
> I have looked at loads of places on the net but am still unclear about what area is best for me.
> ...


PTT meets you at the Meeting Point in the Arrivals terminal - after you clear Immigration, pick up your baggage, and clear Customs. Signs show the way to the Meeting Point.


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TomC said:


> Has anyone changed the money as they come out of the receiving area at the airport? I'd imagine that if the OP wants to use taxi, he must have some Thai baht before getting to Pataya. Or maybe tell cabbie to stop at a bank along the way (lol), which I think is a better place to exchange. Please advise.


Changing money at the airport can be done, but if you know better places in BKK, PTT or where ever, then change a small amount for the first day(s). 
If you decide to take a limo from one of the services (ex. AOT Limo Services) then you can pay by credit card.

It's always good to save a THB 2000 - THB 3000 or at least THB 100 (tip for taxi) at the end of a trip for your next trip.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

At the airport, you can ride an elevator down to the food court. They have a bunch of Thai and Chinese food vendors. If I remember correctly, it's about the same prices as in the middle of BKK. I've never found this type of setup in any other airport. Usually airport food is very expensive, but not this one. Most entrees are 30 to 40 baht. If you can't find it, just ask any airport worker. Just say "Food Chord" and they will understand you.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

As already mentioned, you can get a taxi from the airport to Pattaya, but if you want to stay in Bangkok for a day or two before going to Pattaya then you can opt for bus, either passenger or commuter bus or taxi. My wife and I stayed at LK Mansion last time we were there, as I understand they have either both fully serviced (regular hotel type room) and self service rooms, it is close to shopping and food, close to the beach as well. The email address is [email protected] if you would like to get in touch and ask some questions


----------



## gary88 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just grab a taxi at the airport from the counter too easy, modern taxis, use your ATM card to withdraw Baht at the airport.

No point in having a kitchen as there's no need to cook and every room has refrigerator

Between second and third road is walk to anywhere and a bit quieter.


----------



## TomC (Jan 23, 2012)

gary88 said:


> Just grab a taxi at the airport from the counter too easy, modern taxis, use your ATM card to withdraw Baht at the airport.
> 
> No point in having a kitchen as there's no need to cook and every room has refrigerator
> 
> Between second and third road is walk to anywhere and a bit quieter.


I was wondering about the cooking part too, but thought that the OP wants better control of his food. Maybe there is high markup for western restaurant food, but local food should be really cheap and not worth cooking. Along the same line, we don't talk about renting a car, not that you could survive the driving practice, but labor is so cheap that you rent a car with the driver called taxi.


----------

